# Need Help with Trek Boone Build



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in the process building-up a used Trek Boone disc frameset and could use some help. Bike shops near me don't stock the Boone, so I'm dependent on the on my all-knowing-Interweb-friends (like you) for help.









My question is in regards to the routing of the cable for the rear derailleur (non-Di2). 

Is there supposed to be some kind of cable stop or rubber grommet that fits in the hole in the chain-stay cable hole? (Pictured below)

The hole is much larger than the derailleur cable housing (4mm Shimano cable) and it seems odd to me that there wouldn't be some kind of fitting for the hole so that the cable (and water, mud, etc.) wouldn't just fall into the frame. There are fittings on the downtube for where the derailleur cables enter the frame. I'm wondering if the person I bought the bike from forgot this part when he sold it to me(?)









Can any of you with a Trek Boone enlighten me (or take a picture like the one I posted) as to where the rear derailleur cable housing should end?


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

In answering my own question, I found a Boone that was posted on eBay today that has a picture of the detail I'm looking for. As I suspected, there is some kind of plastic grommet that goes in the chain stay hole... that I don't have  Ahh... the joys of buying used...









Now the question becomes, "Where do I get that little part?!?!?!"


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Now the question becomes, "Where do I get that little part?!?!?!"


Local Trek dealer. Don't bother telling them about buying used or online or anything, just ask for what parts you need.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Local Trek dealer. Don't bother telling them about buying used or online or anything, just ask for what parts you need.


Yeah, good advice. 

I could see myself losing that part some time in the future when/if I replace the derailleur cables. It'll be interesting to see how much this tiny little part is going to cost me!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Jagwire makes and sells cable stops that should fit, they're not too expensive. The factory ones shouldn't be either. But my guess is $2-$12 for a single or set for the bike.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

The plot thickens...

What I thought was a cable stop in the chain stay might actually be just a water seal? I read on WeightWeenies.com that the cable housing should go all the way to the bottom bracket. The following article regarding Katie Compton's bike seems to confirm that the cable housing doesn't stop at the chain stay hole...

Katie Compton?s 2014 Trek Boone : Sealed System | Bicycling









Since my frame has a matte finish, I won't be gooping silicone in the hole on my frame


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Since my frame has a matte finish, I won't be gooping silicone in the hole on my frame


Probably won't be using fishing line or gold wire instead of zip ties either. Her bike may not be the best to copy.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I just saw the fishing line thing and I don't get it... why go through all that effort instead of just using simple zip-ties?!!? I think someone was super bored!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I don't get it... why go through all that effort instead of just using simple zip-ties?!!?


Katie Fukin Compton.

That's why.





















> Legg-Compton has a strict 'no zip-ties' policy





PoorInRichfield said:


> I think someone was super bored!





> Compton's bikes may be nice to look at (and they obviously can go very, very fast) but what's always striking each time we profile one is how impeccably they're prepared. Legg-Compton says he'll spend up to three days building each one, thanks in no small part to the fanatical attention to detail.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

> Legg-Compton says he'll spend up to three days building each one, thanks in no small part to the fanatical attention to detail.


Big whoop... it takes me over 3 months to build my bikes!  hehe...

Kidding aside, the person I bought the frameset from was nice enough to hunt-down the missing part for me. My local Trek dealer told me they could only get the rubber bushing as part of a $40 Boone hardware kit, but the seller managed to get just the part I need for $3:


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry I joined this chat late as I just saw it. Yea, you have the correct part. You will need to run the housing to the bottom bracket. The part I don't know is if there is a special kind of housing stop for the bottom plate because none of my cable stops/covers would fit in it.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Corey213 said:


> You will need to run the housing to the bottom bracket.


Thanks for the info. Luckily I have extra derailleur hosing from a previous build. I haven't taken off the bottom bracket cover yet to see where the rear cable housing will stop. When I get that far, I'll post a picture for future Boone builders.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

For future Boone builders, here's a look at the bottom bracket:









There's a plastic cover over another plastic piece that acts as the cable guides. The one guide is for the front derailleur cable w/o the housing. The other guide, closest to the chain rings, is for the rear derailleur cable *with*​ the housing and acts as the cable stop as well.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Ugh... The saga continues. The part I received from the original seller (pictured several posts ago) is for the Domane, not the Boone. I just noticed that the sticker on the part bag specifically states this.

I ran my rear derailleur cable and housing from the rear derailleur to the plastic bottom bracket plate shown in the previous post, so now all I need is some way to seal the hole in the chain stay (ur, not using silicone caulk!). I may have to try and find some rubber grommet from hardware store or something. If I find something that works, perhaps I'll have to market it as an "official Boone derailleur cable grommet" and charge $50 for it on eBay.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I may have an extra for you, let me look. PM me your address.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks to Corey213, I finally resolved the cable grommet thingy issue and that was the only real issue I had with my Boone build.

Not that anyone cares, but here is the finished build...
















I recently saw someone riding a freshly built volt green Boone and I'll admit, I was a tad jealous... I LOVE that color. But my Boston Blacky will have to do


----------

